# Groomers Shaving for Mats



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

My little Lola is starting to blow coat and due in part to wearing a onesie after spay surgery she's gotten some nasty mats on her chest, forward "armpits". She goes to the groomers next week for a trim. I am concerned that they will want to shave her for the mats. It wouldn't be bad to shave just the matted areas as they are hidden. But my questions are:
a) do they really shave them, or a close clip? She is itchy from her surgery shavings so I'd like to avoid that for her again.
b) might I be better off to just cut them out myself with scissors, so the groomer doesn't have to do any of that? I have gotten some of them combed out, but the big ones are pretty impossible. If I cut them out, Lola wouldn't have itchy shaving problems.

I think I may have answered my own question here, but all opinions are welcomed! Thanks all,


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

If you can find a groomer that will work with you to try to save the hair, you should at least try. Otherwise if you can get them out your self that would be good. Did you try working them with your fingers and only cutting out little parts at a time? When Carmen gets a nasty mat, I work some conditioner into the mat and start playing with it. Sometimes the most impossible ones do come out. I have only had to cut a few and I tried to isolate it down to just a few hairs instead of a giant chunk. Good luck~


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino doesn't mat very much but when he does my groomer just cuts out the mat. I've found since his hair is longer it covers the spot quite nicely. The last time she had to cut one out was when I discovered the hair underneath was a beautiful red! I suppose it would depend a lot on the texture of your hav's coat though! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

After Molly's last grooming disaster, I made the decision to "do it the Laurie way"! I'm taking care of it myself!

I've had no luck finding a groomer who just doesn't do it the easy way, which is shaving, rather than de-matting!

And I've also NEVER walked out of the groomer's with Molly looking anything like the pictures I showed and the descriptions I gave.

I've been working tirelessly twice a day, combing and combing, and trying to catch any matts as they might be starting. Poor Molly HATES it, but she suffers such trauma after a visit to the groomer, that I would rather be the one to do it because I can give her some loving when she needs it.

Slight snipping, frequent combing, and vigilance will be my rule-of-thumb...Wish me luck!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maureen is right, just a little every day work, spares you lots of work later on. But... I have to say that I just cut the mats out if they cannot come out with some avacado mist detangler and a slight combing. I have cut my gues matts under their arms and on their buts, right down and have never had a problem. Although the best seems to be to do it with the razor, but I find that scissor, time and patience works wonders. I dont always have to get is ALL the first try, I try later, when they are relaxed & not as upset.

And to add to Maureen's list:

Clip their nails every week or so, that way you dont have to worry about coming to the quick, just a tiny bit off each week or two (thanks for that tip Linda!!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would personally prefer to cut the mats out myself if I couldn't get them untangled. I agree that it's better that it be you who tries to find a solution, simply because your Lola will be more comfortable around you than around a groomer. Is this a groomer she sees regularly? If so, does she handle Lola nicely, with experience and confidence and does she follow your instructions whenever you give her any?

The answers to that would make me decide whether to trust the groomer to handle the problem of mats or do it myself and just cut out what can't be undone. In my case, Ricky is all black and has enough thick hair for 3 Havs, so a few cuts here and there don't even show and they make my and his life easier. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not to put a damper on this whole conversation, but I ask that you all are so careful with the groomer you choose.

Lily went to her first groomer 2-3 times, and the last time I discoverd that she was "in my eyes" abused while she was there. They did not like the fact that she was barking while standing next to dogs 5x her size, or strange people, so they put her in a cat carrier and put her in the dark in the cleaning closet!!! I found this out only because I showed up early, they brought her out in the carrier, and they admitted to me (idiots) where she was. We since had found a wonderful groomer, but now I do it myself. But if your dog goes to someone and is really really really scared to go back, think about it!! I am just as happy cutting her matts out and not having a "perfect" looking dog, than to have a stressed out basket case!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

After Marley's neuter (same thing...under the arms, probably from wearing the onesis and not being brushed for a couple of days), there were some hefty mats to be dealt with.

I had bought this mat breaker tool a while back and it worked pretty well. I'd definitely not recommend it for regular use (it does take a bit of coat out with the tangles), but since it's sort of a combination of a comb and a blade, it doesn't leave cut marks in the coat, it rather thins it out and you can't really see where the tangle was.

Now his ears are another story....he loves to scoot along the floor on them and they are a nasty mess, I think there will be some major trimming on Monday morning, when he's up for his grooming...............

http://www.dog.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemNo=190305 001

Alexa


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Moko said:


> Slight snipping, frequent combing, and vigilance will be my rule-of-thumb...Wish me luck!


Maureen,
I wanted to wish you luck...and tell you it can be done. It does take frequent combing and I believe frequent bathing also helps during the matting times. I would give Casper a bath more like every 5 days.

The groomer was too dramatizing for Casper, so I have always groomed him and the "blowing coat" was hard but I think he is though with it now and I love his long soft hair. His hair is much easier to take care of now he is older.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I always cut out the mats on the belly and under the "arms". No one can see them anyway and it is a lot easier than trying to demat these sensitive areas.

Kodi has only been groomed 2x and Shelby never, except by me. I keep them in a natural coat, and they are pretty easy to groom at this point. I finally gave in and trimmed Kodi's bangs today. He hates a topknot and tries to pull them out. Now I can see his beautiful eyes and he looks so cute.


----------



## fictionqueen (Jan 26, 2008)

I am a new havanese owner and my puppy is only 6 months old. He is never excited to see any of the MANY brushes I have bought from the pet supplies when it's time to get us ready for work in the mornint. 
I happen to be a hair designer and we have just started doing extensions in our Salon so I tried out a brush on my guy that is intended to brush through extensions with out pulling them out (It is very gentle) He loves it and does not run rfom me any more when he sees me coming with the brush. 
I brush him every day, so he doesn't get mats under his arms or on his belly. I can tell it doesn't pull or hurt him because he is standing still for it. The coat blowing thing sounds horrible and I am not looking forward to it. I guess only time will tell if this brush will do well when he does this. 
If you are interested, The name of the company that makes the brush is called Balmain Paris and it is retailed through hair salons that carry that line of extensions. Maybe any brush made for hair extensions will work, but this is the one that I have.

Regards, Wendy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wendy do you have a photo or a link to the brush? When your baby goes through the blowing coat stage you'll see what all the hoopla is about. Milo was the easiest dog to groom until he was about 10 months old and whammo. He matted constantly. I was lucky, but also adamant with the groomer that I didn't want him shaved. I told her if she couldn't work with him to give him back to me and I'd deal with it. 

She has had to cut out matts from everywhere from time to time. Probably the most difficult were the ones on his ears since he now looks relatively scruffy (untill they grow back out). I would definitely try to have the matts cut out rather than have the dog shaved, but that's personal choice.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurie, what an awful story about Lily. I'm so glad you found out what was going on! I have always groomed, bathed and clipped my boys myself and I hope I will always be able to!


----------

